
How to Spot a 10x Engineer - AndrewKemendo
https://twitter.com/skirani/status/1149302828420067328
======
tlb
"How to spot a 10x engineer in a mockumentary TV series."

Aside: OSX wants to autocorrect "mockumentary" to "rockumentary". But rock- is
a pun on mock-. Mock- is surely the more cromulent word.

------
grwthckrmstr
I can't stop cringe laughing at this. He's apparently one of the top VCs in
India. Clearly a great comedian too.

~~~
rvz
Indeed. After reading #7 and #8, I instantly thought about the founders /
developers at these startups who actually listen to VCs like this.

This is nothing more than a satirical piece from a random VC.

~~~
flak48
Except it isn't satire :(

------
minimaxir
The quote tweets are very good:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fski...](https://twitter.com/search?q=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fskirani%2Fstatus%2F1149302828420067328&src=typed_query)

------
rendall
The replies roast the OP so thoroughly that

1) I feel rather sorry for him, but 2) many are hilarious

------
JMTQp8lwXL
So, front end engineers can't be 10x engineers (per #5). Got it.

------
duxup
I can't tell if all the posts are satire ... or not.

~~~
h0l0cube
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law)

Edit:

Not sure why this earned a down-vote?

> Poe's law is an adage of Internet culture stating that, without a clear
> indicator of the author's intent, it is impossible to create a parody of
> extreme views so obviously exaggerated that it cannot be mistaken by some
> readers for a sincere expression of the parodied views.

It's directly related to the parent post. Though I don't honestly believe the
subject of the OP is actually parody.

------
karmakaze
Funny... because it's true.

